# Can you REALLY be a born again virgin????



## CatSuga (Apr 24, 2005)

This concept sounds so strange to me.
Some Christain churches have born again virginity programs.
>first you come in and repent
>spend about 2wks in special church counseling on abstinence
>and have a special baptism to announce your new path of celibacy til marriage

Why does it have to be called "born again" virginity? Why can't it just be a choice of abstinence???


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 24, 2005)

Whatever they call it, if you're a true Christian, you need to practice it.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Apr 24, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Whatever they call it, if you're a true Christian, you need to practice it.


Girl you need to stop. True but stop.  
sorry for laughing. so I'll just say, now let the church say Amen. Amen!!


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 24, 2005)

ladydee36330 said:
			
		

> Girl you need to stop. True but stop.
> sorry for laughing. so I'll just say, now let the church say Amen. Amen!!



Heehee... I've had a long day on this board, girl


----------



## TrustMeLove (Apr 24, 2005)

I believe a born again virgin, is someone who has commited adultery, fornication etc. in the natural. But, now they have turned their life over to God and are walking according to the Christine doctrines. And since we are the Bride (the church) and he is like the Groom (God), the person is becoming a born again virgin so that the person who is apart of the church which is the bride may be presented to God as a chaste virgin in the spiritual. 


-TrustTheWord


----------



## LDebagoria (Apr 24, 2005)

You can practice abstinence, but as far as being a "born-again" Virgin...once your "first act" has passed, there it went.


----------



## Keike (Apr 24, 2005)

LDebagoria said:
			
		

> You can practice abstinence, but as far as being a "born-again" Virgin...once your "first act" has passed, there it went.



I agree with you, haha.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Apr 24, 2005)

TrustMeLove said:
			
		

> I believe a born again virgin, is someone who has commited adultery, fornication etc. in the natural. But, now they have turned their life over to God and are walking according to the Christine doctrines. And since we are the Bride (the church) and he is like the Groom (God), the person is becoming a born again virgin so that the person who is apart of the church which is the bride may be presented to God as a chaste virgin in the spiritual.
> 
> 
> -TrustTheWord



*That may be true in the "spiritual" but as far as the "natural" there is no such thing as "born again virgins" IMO.*


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 24, 2005)

Sweet_Ambrosia said:
			
		

> *That may be true in the "spiritual" but as far as the "natural" there is no such thing as "born again virgins" IMO.*



I agree.  I think the term born-again virgin is just the term used to refer to someone who is no longer a natural virgin, but has realized their mistake and the importance of saving such an important thing for marriage and then makes a decision to save it until marriage.  

I also don't think that churches need to have a special "born-again virgin" process or program.  This is something that a person can totally do privately in their hearts.  Not to say there is anything wrong if a church chooses to have such a program...


----------



## phynestone (Apr 24, 2005)

Actually there is a way to become a born again virgin surgically. I think it involves sewing your hymen back together. 

To answer the question, I think one can spiritually, but not physically.


----------



## LDebagoria (Apr 24, 2005)

The whole destinction of being a Virgin is the fact that you haven't performed _physical_ intercourse! 
I'm not a Virgin, and I don't feel right claiming or trying to be a "born again." I've been ABSTINATE, and that clears my mind for God just fine. 
I don't care what surgeries your can get for hymen restoration, if you've had sex-you're not a Virgin. That simple.


----------



## JuJuBoo (Apr 24, 2005)

It's just a term.  I don't care what they call it, folks just need to do it.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 25, 2005)

I believe that you can be a non-virgin to the world, but a virgin in God's eyes (once you have repented from your sexual sin)!


----------



## caress (Apr 25, 2005)

Can I ask how one can repent for past fornication?


----------



## onepraying (Apr 25, 2005)

caress said:
			
		

> Can I ask how one can repent for past fornication?



You confess it to God. Repentance is turning away.  Not doing it again.  So that's what you do...


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 25, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> I believe that you can be a non-virgin to the world, but a virgin in God's eyes (once you have repented from your sexual sin)!



This was same thing I was thinking Poohbear.   I repented and turned away from fornication. 
 <----Me, Happy and blessed for the choice I've made.


----------



## caress (Apr 25, 2005)

That's what I thought you guys meant but for some reason whenever I think of the word repent I think of doing something in particular to right a wrong.


----------



## Natalie76 (Apr 27, 2005)

CatSuga said:
			
		

> This concept sounds so strange to me.
> Some Christain churches have born again virginity programs.>first you come in and repent
> >spend about 2wks in special church counseling on abstinence
> >and have a special baptism to announce your new path of celibacy til marriage
> ...



Are you kidding me? *Wiping off the grape juice I just splattered on my computer screen*   

I can understand calling it an abstinence program...but "born again virgin"? And for the women that have partipated...who do they think they're fooling?   Just call it what it is...*celibacy*.


----------



## ThickHair (Apr 27, 2005)

You can not be a born again virgin.  You can practice abstinence.  I have heard "born again virgin" before; it usually came from "Ho's" male and female who have found GOD and are trying to forget and want everyone else to forget about their whorish things that they use to do.  I am not throwing stones, but eveyone has their own burdens to bear and ask for forgiveness, but they trying to get all new and create a new situation so they can put themselves above others who haven't seen the light.


----------



## Koffie (Apr 27, 2005)

ThickHair said:
			
		

> You can not be a born again virgin.  You can practice abstinence.  I have heard "born again virgin" before; it usually came from "Ho's" male and female who have found GOD and are trying to forget and want everyone else to forget about their whorish things that they use to do.  I am not throwing stones, but eveyone has their own burdens to bear and ask for forgiveness, but they trying to get all new and create a new situation so they can put themselves above others who haven't seen the light.


----------



## SoniT (Apr 27, 2005)

ThickHair said:
			
		

> You can not be a born again virgin.  You can practice abstinence.  I have heard "born again virgin" before; it usually came from "Ho's" male and female who have found GOD and are trying to forget and want everyone else to forget about their whorish things that they use to do.  I am not throwing stones, but eveyone has their own burdens to bear and ask for forgiveness, but they trying to get all new and create a new situation so they can put themselves above others who haven't seen the light.



OKKKK!!!!    My best friend became a "born again virgin" after she got saved. Basically she became celibate and abstained from having sex until she got married. I just don't see how one can become a born again virgin. Just my opinion...


----------



## star (Apr 27, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Whatever they call it, if you're a true Christian, you need to practice it.


I agree. Do not get stuck on whats its called but what it means. Otherwise you may never be able to move forward with the real purpose.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 27, 2005)

star said:
			
		

> I agree. Do not get stuck on whats its called but what it means. Otherwise you may never be able to move forward with the real purpose.


I agree! Well said!


----------



## Browndilocks (Jan 4, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> I agree.  I think the term born-again virgin is just the term used to refer to someone who is no longer a natural virgin, but has realized their mistake and the importance of saving such an important thing for marriage and then makes a decision to save it until marriage.
> 
> I also don't think that churches need to have a special "born-again virgin" process or program.  This is something that a person can totally do privately in their hearts.  Not to say there is anything wrong if a church chooses to have such a program...




^5.  I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## pearlygurl (Jan 5, 2006)

I think people keep focusing on the physical meaning of being a virgin rather than spiritual meaning of being a "born again virgin."  There is a difference.  This is just like when that man(forgot his name) was asking Jesus how can a man be born again?  Of course you can't PHYSICALLY go back into your mother's womb but SPIRITUALLY you can be born again through Jesus.  Yes you may have had sex and are physically not a virgin but once you repent and ask God for forgiveness you are a virgin in HIS eyes because once you ask for forgiveness he forgets your sins.


----------



## JuJuBoo (Jan 5, 2006)

pearlygurl said:
			
		

> I think people keep focusing on the physical meaning of being a virgin rather than spiritual meaning of being a "born again virgin."  There is a difference.  This is just like when that man(forgot his name) was asking Jesus how can a man be born again?  Of course you can't PHYSICALLY go back into your mother's womb but SPIRITUALLY you can be born again through Jesus.  Yes you may have had sex and are physically not a virgin but once you repent and ask God for forgiveness you are a virgin in HIS eyes because once you ask for forgiveness he forgets your sins.



very well said and perfect scripture reference.


----------



## Browndilocks (Jan 5, 2006)

pearlygurl said:
			
		

> I think people keep focusing on the physical meaning of being a virgin rather than spiritual meaning of being a "born again virgin."  There is a difference.  This is just like when that man(forgot his name) was asking Jesus how can a man be born again?  Of course you can't PHYSICALLY go back into your mother's womb but SPIRITUALLY you can be born again through Jesus.  Yes you may have had sex and are physically not a virgin but once you repent and ask God for forgiveness you are a virgin in HIS eyes because once you ask for forgiveness he forgets your sins.




I understand what you're saying.  Yet I see it as God forgiving you for your sins, although you still have to reap what you sow physically and spiritually.  

When you have sex with a man, you allow his spirit to enter you. You can't act like you don't know what it is to spiritually connect with a man when you do.  You're forgiven, but one of the consequences of having sex is no longer being a virgin -  on any level.  It is true that Jesus redeems our sins... but unlike a virgin you still know what its like to be with a man regardless of your repentance and vow of celibacy. A virgin has no experience of a spiritual or physical connection with a man through sex.  That's how I see it anyway. I hope I'm explaining my view well enough.


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 5, 2006)

*I believe you can be forgiven and start your life over the right way.  A second chance but I wouldn't make it what it isn't.  Your not a virgin any longer, no matter what you do. You can never claim it.  Born again Virgin sounds really silly to me - but this is my opinion.  I done so many things in my life it was ever written in a book I would be devastated but I learned from everything I have ever done and its my story.  I can't change it or retitle it I don't want to I found the lord because of it and if it can help someone else then that is how I will use it.  I would not think of new names to change something that has already happen. God is not into glorifying names anyway*.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 5, 2006)

I knew virgins in school "who did EVERYTHING but..." which did not make them virgins in my view.  

I think think the "born-again vrigin" term is referring to our spirit, character and mind, not just the physical act.


----------



## calliope (Jan 7, 2006)

God forgives and forgets (the sin)  everything that we ask for when we repent.  But, what's gone is gone- God always forgives us, but that doesn't mean that we don't have to live with the consequences of the actions, be it unwanted pregnancy, disease, or a broken heart.  You can "Go and sin no more" but I don't think that it's right to enter one of those programs with the intention of being able to tell a future partner that you are indeed a virgin.  If God's let it go then you should let it go and just move on with dignity, no apologies, and respect for your newly washed in the blood temple and not try to reclaim something that just isn't coming back no matter how many programs you attend or certificates you receive.


----------



## ChildlikeEmpress (Jan 15, 2006)

I think we might be getting too wrapped up in semantics here. Yes, it would be silly to attend a seminar and believe that this literally makes you a virgin again, and that you can now tell future partners, "You're the first." But as far as I know, that's not what it's about. The "virgin" term just means you're starting over with a clean slate spiritually, not physically, and that from this point on, you're saving yourself for marriage. That's the reason for the "Born-again" part that precedes it.

I don't understand what's offensive or confusing about it as long as the people who adhere to this philosophy don't lie about what they've done. And if using a particular term gives someone a psychological edge in staying true to their beliefs, that's just fine by me.

~R. :Rose:


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 20, 2006)

ChildlikeEmpress said:
			
		

> The "virgin" term just means you're starting over with a *clean slate spiritually, not physically*, and that from this point on, you're saving yourself for marriage. That's the reason for the "Born-again" part that precedes it.


Exactly... thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## BerrySweet (Jan 20, 2006)

LDebagoria said:
			
		

> You can practice abstinence, but as far as being a "born-again" Virgin...once your "first act" has passed, there it went.


Thats how I feel but I guess it really comes down to the person and their relationship with the Lord.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 4, 2006)

Browndilocks said:
			
		

> I understand what you're saying.  Yet I see it as God forgiving you for your sins, although you still have to reap what you sow physically and spiritually.
> 
> When you have sex with a man, you allow his spirit to enter you. You can't act like you don't know what it is to spiritually connect with a man when you do.  You're forgiven, but one of the consequences of having sex is no longer being a virgin -  on any level.  It is true that Jesus redeems our sins... but unlike a virgin you still know what its like to be with a man regardless of your repentance and vow of celibacy. A virgin has no experience of a spiritual or physical connection with a man through sex.  That's how I see it anyway. I hope I'm explaining my view well enough.




I agree.  I don't think born-again virgins are pretending to be virgins.  They realize that their sins are washed in the Blood of the Lamb (Jesus), and that they are like new.  Not to be funny or crazy, but I compare it to getting a facial, where they slough off the old (dead) skin cells, and the new, radiant skin is glowing and looks more pure.  Basically, it's a fancy term for renewed celibacy!  At least that's how I see it.


----------



## BerrySweet (Feb 4, 2006)

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> I agree.  I don't think born-again virgins are pretending to be virgins.  They realize that their sins are washed in the Blood of the Lamb (Jesus), and that they are like new.  Not to be funny or crazy, but I compare it to getting a facial, where they slough off the old (dead) skin cells, and the new, radiant skin is glowing and looks more pure.  Basically, it's a fancy term for renewed celibacy!  At least that's how I see it.


That's an excellent way of putting it.


----------



## gone_fishing (Aug 6, 2007)

You can practice celibacy and you can even explain to your mate the fact that you practice celibacy but if you tell him you're a virgin (because in your head you're born again) - that makes you a liar.

Let me explain further, I don't care if a woman calls herself a born again virgin. I know what it means but if she leaves out the born again part OR she tells a man she's a virgin then she needs to be pinched - back into reality.

Someone said something about the hymen as well and it can be surgically fixed to make you a virgin. Virginity is not defined by having the hymen intact. In fact, you could have ruptured your hymen and still be a virgin.


----------



## frizzy (Aug 16, 2007)

... "only to an amnesiac .

But even on the spiritual side, my answer is still "no".  Just be thankful that God will forgive us for our sins.  He's not buying the fancy wordage.


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Aug 17, 2007)

Technically, I am not sure if one can be a born again virgin or not. BUT- I did run around callin myself one when I was celibate for 18 months!!


----------



## *Muffin* (Oct 28, 2007)

While a person can never physically be a virgin again once they've lost it, I believe that you can reaffirm your virginity status in spirit.  A lot of times people are raped and forced into the act of sex without their permission.  These people have every right to claim spiritual virginity because it was taken without their permission.  Also, some people lead promiscuous lives before they discovered God because they didn't know any better.  They can choose to stop engaging premarital sex and reaffirm their spiritual virginity.


----------



## golden bronze (Nov 13, 2007)

I think that Chaucer once wrote if virginity was a contest who can win?

I should state that I am a virgin...technically, but I have committed sexual sin. If I had it to do over, I would've never done it. I am now waiting until marriage. 

I also don't have a problem with Born Again Virgins. 

Celibacy until marriage is what God asks from us to keep us sexually pure. Virginity is NOT the qualifier for holiness, because we are justified by faith first; our actions are an indication of our faith. 

I think the state of a person's heart and right relationship with God is more important than a hymen.

Therefore, you can have committed a sexual  sin and repented, and that does not make you "used" it makes you redeemed. It makes you obediant to God's word, and he will bless you for respecting and loving His word.

I guess I am just struggling with this idea of the value we place on virginity, because not all of what we think about these topics are related to God's word. Don't get me wrong, I think virginity is a good thing but I think that the mind state of the person practicing celibacy is better.

I think that if you have sinned and made the choice to be celibate, you should not feel that your virtue is somehow so maligned that you have to rename it something else. The power of the blood has washed your sin away, but your redemption is a testimony, and if you remove the testimony what credit is that to you or those who know you. It means something when someone is able to show how God delivered them from an affliction. 

I also think we have to remember is some of us had no choice in losing our virginity. If someone is raped, for example, do they no longer qualify as a virgin? Many of our girls are abused at young ages..4,5,6 years old. They grow up feeling as if because their choice was taken from them they no longer can say no, or worse they have to say yes to avoid being raped. By the time they figure it out, they feel as if their virtue cannot be restored, when in truth, after the rape, their virtue remained in tact, because they committed no sin. 

Just some thoughts....


----------



## golden bronze (Nov 13, 2007)

I think that Chaucer once wrote if virginity was a contest who can win?

I should state that I am a virgin...technically, but I have committed sexual sin. If I had it to do over, I would've never done it. I am now waiting until marriage. 

I also don't have a problem with Born Again Virgins. 

Celibacy until marriage is what God asks from us to keep us sexually pure. Virginity is NOT the qualifier for holiness, because we are justified by faith first; our actions are an indication of our faith. 

I think the state of a person's heart and right relationship with God is more important than a hymen.

Therefore, you can have committed a sexual sin and repented, and that does not make you "used" it makes you redeemed. It makes you obediant to God's word, and he will bless you for respecting and loving His word.

I guess I am just struggling with this idea of the value we place on virginity, because not all of what we think about these topics are related to God's word. Don't get me wrong, I think virginity is a good thing but I think that the mind state of the person practicing celibacy is better.

I think that if you have sinned and made the choice to be celibate, you should not feel that your virtue is somehow so maligned that you have to rename it something else. The power of the blood has washed your sin away, but your redemption is a testimony, and if you remove the testimony what credit is that to you or those who know you. It means something when someone is able to show how God delivered them from an affliction. 

I also think we have to remember is some of us had no choice in losing our virginity. If someone is raped, for example, do they no longer qualify as a virgin? Many of our girls are abused at young ages..4,5,6 years old. They grow up feeling as if because their choice was taken from them they no longer can say no, or worse they have to say yes to avoid being raped. By the time they figure it out, they feel as if their virtue cannot be restored, when in truth, after the rape, their virtue remained in tact, because they committed no sin. 

Just some thoughts....


----------



## chicacanella (Jun 27, 2008)

yep....................................


----------



## motherx2esq (Jun 27, 2008)

star said:


> I agree. Do not get stuck on whats its called but what it means. Otherwise you may never be able to move forward with the real purpose.



I utterly agree here!  Very well said!


----------



## NGraceO (Jun 29, 2008)

Poohbear said:


> I believe that you can be a non-virgin to the world, but a virgin in God's eyes (once you have repented from your sexual sin)!


 
I totally agree...


----------



## Farida (Jul 1, 2008)

I do feel many of these programs were created to help young women who had slipped along the way to make right with God and regain some self esteem. Not to lie and mislead people.

Because let's face it, so much weight is placed on virginity ( I recall all the talks and sermons I received as a young woman) that some women and girls are made to feel that once the sin is committed they are worthless.

We all know that whether willingly or due to rape, once it is gone, it is gone, but not all is lost. I don't think a woman is any less of a precious being without it.

Right now I have a friend, and she's not the first I've known to have the problem, who was engaged, she lost her virginity to the man in question, and he later called off the wedding. This girl would not leave him be. She stalked him and bothered him even though he told her plainly that he didn't want her. It even got to the point where she allowed him to use her and treat her like an unpaid whore. One day we sat down, DH and I, and had a very stern conversation. 

Turns out, she was clinging to this man for dear life, regardless of what he did or said to her, because she felt that she was now "damaged goods," "worthless" and no other man could possible want her. So, she felt, her only salvation in life is for him to be with her. When she saw that he wasn't going to take her back, she then turned to sleeping with any man she met, because she felt, "I'm no longer a virgin anyway, so what's the point?"

I do think it is very important to focus on the practical, spiritual and physical aspects of chastity - it is a much broader and spiritual term. It encompasses single, married, divorced, widowed, young or old women. Honoring God sexually as our station in life provides. Unmarried women - celibacy (regardless of virginity or not), married women, fidelity and sharing her body with her husband, not depriving him except for mutual consent, clergy and even some laymen, if choosing to take a vow of celibacy to serve God - honor it.


----------



## Caramela (Jul 1, 2008)

No. 
You can repent of fornication and not do it again and be forgiven of that sin.
But that special baptism etc to "become" a bav is bogus, not to mention it is not biblical. 
 Man and his traditions


----------



## pearlygurl (Jul 5, 2008)

ChildlikeEmpress said:


> I think we might be getting too wrapped up in semantics here. Yes, it would be silly to attend a seminar and believe that this literally makes you a virgin again, and that you can now tell future partners, "You're the first." But as far as I know, that's not what it's about. The "virgin" term just means you're starting over with a clean slate spiritually, not physically, and that from this point on, you're saving yourself for marriage. That's the reason for the "Born-again" part that precedes it.
> 
> I don't understand what's offensive or confusing about it as long as the people who adhere to this philosophy don't lie about what they've done. And if using a particular term gives someone a psychological edge in staying true to their beliefs, that's just fine by me.
> 
> ~R. :Rose:


 


star said:


> I agree. Do not get stuck on whats its called but what it means. Otherwise you may never be able to move forward with the real purpose.


 

I agree...of course (at least I hope) none of these ladies are thinking that they are physically a virgin again (and telling people that) by using this term. And yes when we step outside of God's will for us there are consequences to those actions. However, I don't see any harm with using the term. "Born again virgin" and "celibate" end up meaning the same thing in the end anyway.


----------



## dicapr (Jul 5, 2008)

If we can have born again christians, we can have born again virgins.  It is a change of mindset-not a physical condition.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 22, 2010)

*It sound legalistic to me. As christians we are under the grace of Jesus Christ. To answer the question, "Can you REALLY be a born again virgin?" You can be want to want to be.*


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 22, 2010)

One cannot undo losing a leg, reversing first vision or hearing and unfortunately, losing a hymen through sex.  One cannot undo having been born where he was born.  God forgives sin but there are consequences to the physical.  Celibacy is the proper response to fornication.  It's a state of holiness but it is not a state of virginity.  One cannot return to true, physical virginity, even through surgery.  Sex has occurred.  But one can definitely return to holiness and purity of heart.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Mar 23, 2010)

~~~~~~~~Delete~~~~~~~~


----------



## Laela (Mar 23, 2010)

*Side note: *The hymen can be broken in other ways besides intercourse (tampon use, physical exams, etc.) So a broken hymen and loss of virginity are two different things. It boggles my mind a young girl can engage in oral s-x or even anal and still consider herself a virgin.. Depending on which definition, everyone can have their own definition of what qualifies a "virgin".

Main Entry: 1vir·gin
Pronunciation: \ˈvər-jən\
Function: noun
Etymology: Middle English, from Anglo-French virgine, from Latin virgin-, virgo young woman, virgin
Date: 13th century

1 a : an unmarried woman devoted to religion b capitalized : virgo
2 a : an absolutely chaste young woman b : an unmarried girl or woman
3 capitalized : virgin mary
4 a : a person who has not had sexual intercourse b : a person who is inexperienced in a usually specified sphere of activity <a virgin in politics>
5 : a female animal that has never copulated


On the Spiritual side, being Born Again regenerates us into new creatures in Christ. All things have become new, as our sins are washed away by the Blood of Jesus. So I can understand why a church would use this program. I'm all for anything that encourages young people to keep their eyes focused on God and not listen to the enemy's lies that our sins can't be washed away or that we can't start a New Life, with a clean slate....and that would include sexual purity.


----------

